# Piste pour récupérer la valeur d'une cellule de tableau



## boobool (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à récupérer la valeur que j'ai entré dans la cellule d'une tableau.
Quel est le code  ?
Autant c'est facile pour un textfield avec stringvalue mais là ça marche pas dans un tableau 

Merci


----------



## Nyx0uf (17 Mars 2012)

C'est que t'as rien capté au concept MVC.


```
[tableView selectedRow]
```

Ca renvoie l'index de la ligne sélectionnée, après t'as juste à trouver l'object correspondant dans ta collection;


----------



## boobool (18 Mars 2012)

Si j'ai tous compris :rateau: mais là je fais un truc sans binding ni controller.
Mon tableau à comme source de données un nsmutablearray, mais me dis pas que la valeur que j'entre dans le tableau va automatiquement dans cet array ...?


----------



## Nyx0uf (18 Mars 2012)

https://developer.apple.com/library...eDataSource_Protocol/Reference/Reference.html


```
- (void)tableView:(NSTableView *)aTableView setObjectValue:(id)anObject forTableColumn:(NSTableColumn *)aTableColumn row:(NSInteger)rowIndex
```


----------



## boobool (18 Mars 2012)

Merci mais je ne cherche pas entrer des valeurs dans le tableau mais à récupérer la valeur que je viens d'entrer dans une cellule.
J'ai essayé [cellule stringvalue] sans résultat


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2012)

NSTableView

NSTableCellView

KeyValueCoding

NSKeyValueObserving

CocoaDesignPatterns

Object-oriented_programming

Dynamic_dispatch


----------



## boobool (19 Mars 2012)

Excuse moi Nyx0uf tu as la solution 
J'avais lu trop vite donc j'ai dis n'importe quoi 
Je m'excuse


----------

